# Best Suede Seat Cleaner?



## benji330i (Jan 8, 2007)

Any recommendations on cleaning & protecting suede seats fellas? Been asked for a detail I have coming up and want to get the seats looking tip top.

Cheers in advance....


----------



## judyb (Sep 7, 2007)

The chances of it being suede are minimal unless it is a very high spec special edition car. The seats will be a fabric imitation something like alcantara or buffalo and should be cleaned as a fabric rather than leather. Beware of oversoaking or using solvents as this can cause delamination.


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

As above, unlikely to be real suede.

Be incredibly careful using Cleaners/Water on Alcantara, it can stain it VERY easily. 

I would advise using a weak dilution of an Interior cleaner, rather than APC, the Interior Cleaner is a little more suited to the Alcantara, rather than APC which is a little strong.

A few tools you will need to get hold of (If you don't already have them):

- Interior Cleaner (Meguiars Interior Cleaner is very good, or any other product such as Chemical Guys Fabric Clean etc) 
- A soft bristle brush, I use a Nail Brush from Sainsbury's, it must have very soft bristles
- Lint free microfibres, its very important they are 100% lint free, as any lint in the Alcantara is there for good unless you want to spend an hour hoovering it out. 
- Hoover

Lightly hoover Alcantara before cleaning, then spray your Interior Cleaner onto a microfibre, and very gently aggitate working on a small section at a time, trying not to product foam. Use the brush to 'move to the pile' so that you clean right down deep into the fabric. Buff with another dry microfibre to remove any fabric cleaner residue, then re-hoover. 

If you have a 'bobbling' effect, grab a cheap disposable razor and gently shave off the 'bobbles'.

HTH,

Gaz


----------



## Timmo (Mar 21, 2006)

wasnt all that long ago you were advising to fully wet vac alacantara gaz! 
you've certainly been doing soem reading!!!


----------



## benji330i (Jan 8, 2007)

Thanks for the advice chaps especially Gaz - a font of useful knowledge!


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=86019
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=77605


----------

